
Going from blog posts to full launches - craigkerstiens
http://www.craigkerstiens.com/2015/12/26/from-blog-posts-to-launches/
======
trjordan
Great post.

How do you deal with schedule slip? You have some things on there (like
analyst briefings) that I've found take more than 2 weeks to schedule. This
means nailing down a launch date 6-8 weeks out, which in my mind leaves
significant engineering slip risk.

~~~
craigkerstiens
Thanks.

I've found it's a great soft deadline for being pretty feature complete and in
a rough demo mode ahead of the launch. With analyst pre-briefings about 50% of
the time the demo is ready and 50% it isn't. Since they're pre-briefings it's
usually a little friendlier so not as critical to be super fine tuned on it.
As you get to analyst briefings and then to press briefings the demo and
product being ready does become more critical of course.

If I'm that worried about schedule slip, I won't start the process until
everything is almost done. This then tends to create a greater push/pull
between launching and engineering so being at least within the ballpark on
timing makes the push/pull a bit easier.

